

Top-50 StarCraft 2 streamers in February 2013 + Proleague/GSL - kmfrk


======
ascv
The link doesn't work (it is directed to HN).

~~~
kmfrk
Weird. Here it is re-submitted: <https://news.ycombinator.com/newest>.

~~~
kmfrk
Derp: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5371169>.

